# Pure Ruby Rollers



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

So I believe Tony Chavarria sent me gold in a box...
I have a blue bar cock that is hands down my best cock.
And a red bar hen that is perfect roller size,very small.
They keep throwing me redbars and I thought wow, I have some pure ruby rollers because every bird they'll throw me will be redbars,(still hoping for that one rare bluebar hen that will be produced so I can breed it back to the cock).
Hence the Ruby in Ruby rollers.
I want to keep the line pure because they seem very good together. But on that slim chance that a bluebar is produced...should I mate it back to the father to better preserve the cocks genes? Everybody who looks at my breeders(ones who aren't affected by the color scheme) point out that bluebar as a bad mo****** so what do you think?
And I think they redbar hen would do well with my almond grizzle too...


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

Well there you are, the mother of all questions, LOL YOU have to decide what direction you want to go, I think if it was me, I would breed any hen "daughter" from that cock back to him, and any cock from him back to the hen... now you have the ability to see what that combination will do.. remember that any birds from that pair will carry, 50% of each the father and the mother bird.. if you breed any young back to the cock father, the resulting offspring will now carry approx 75% of the cock bird,,and then you can work that to obtain that illusive blue bar.. working the hen the same way also makes for more red bars, Or a completely new color.. like lavender/ or red mealy.. lol who knows really.. untill you understand what is in that set of birds. Trial and error..

Have you flown those rubys yet?


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

If your unsure about how genetics play in... here is a link to a nice little genetics learning tool... http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/pigeons/pigeonetics/


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

No I'll never fly this pair they're my breeders won't risk losing them. Yea still learning genetics a bit.. Because if that pair throws a blue-bar it's definitely a hen. But I don't know if that hen would carry the ashred from the mother of I bred it back to the father. I would expect straight bluebars with a rare ashred? I wouldn't breed a son back to the mother. I would get a bluebar hen from the pair,breed it to the father,and if by some chance they threw a redbar cock(is that possible?) I'll breed that son to the redbar hen.. I don't want to split the pair I want to keep the family as pure as possible without a lot of heavy inbreeding.


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

kingdizon said:


> No I'll never fly this pair they're my breeders won't risk losing them. Yea still learning genetics a bit.. Because if that pair throws a blue-bar it's definitely a hen. But I don't know if that hen would carry the ashred from the mother of I bred it back to the father. I would expect straight bluebars with a rare ashred? I wouldn't breed a son back to the mother. I would get a bluebar hen from the pair,breed it to the father,and if by some chance they threw a redbar cock(is that possible?) I'll breed that son to the redbar hen.. I don't want to split the pair I want to keep the family as pure as possible without a lot of heavy inbreeding.


it sure would carry the "red" it is up to you to breed for the resulting color your after.... ask tony how he would breed them (his stock, he would know best).. I almost guarantee he will tell you to breed them the same as i suggested.. to maintain a solid family line you are gonna have to line breed them.. or you just take your chances.. Its the way it works, but is entirely up to you and your breeding practices.. I also have rubies, but color isn't significant to me, i want them to roll, deep, fast, the true Birmingham Roller which turns over backwards with inconceivable rapidity through a considerable distance like a spinning ball.

Good luck with them ,,


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Uh.....that is a sex-linked mating.......if the parents are both bars.....mom being red bar and dad being blue bar. All red bar offspring from this pair are cocks, and all blue bars are hens. Blue can not "hide" or "carry" ash red........mating blue daughters back to the blue dad will produce only blues. The sons (red cocks) also carry blue. Mated back to their mom they would produce some blue hens and both cock and hen reds.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> Uh.....that is a sex-linked mating.......if the parents are both bars.....mom being red bar and dad being blue bar. All red bar offspring from this pair are cocks, and all blue bars are hens. Blue can not "hide" or "carry" ash red........mating blue daughters back to the blue dad will produce only blues. The sons (red cocks) also carry blue. Mated back to their mom they would produce some blue hens and both cock and hen reds.


Thank you. I'll keep trying for a bluebar hen to preserve that bluebar cock. I don't know about going same direction using the redbar hen and one of her redbar sons.. There's so many combos when it comes to keepin the line within the line only using one pair...right now they have two redbars in the nest


----------



## R&K Rollers (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey I got a blue bar ruby also


----------



## R&K Rollers (Apr 1, 2015)

Another shot


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome did you keep the line pure?


----------



## R&K Rollers (Apr 1, 2015)

I will when I get a blue bar hen from you, lol, I'm trying to, thinking bout ordering me a hen from tony.


----------

